# Plumbrook, PlumBrook, PLUMBROOK



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Who's hunted there this year? What sector? Bow or gun? Did you use a stand or ground hunt? What did you shoot? What did you see?

I hunt there on 11/14, bow draw, sector A2 on the north side of the property.

Good shootin' guys


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

For some reason I thought they had hunts starting in late September but yesterday I realized they start this Saturday. 

Good luck to all going, please post back with stories!


----------



## Cranberry Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

Going in this Sat(11-7), think sector 35 in a gun unit. Cant wait. Will post results.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Going in on Dec. 12th. I do not have the paperwork here. But I think we are in area 40, or 41.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We are going Nov. 21 just in time for some of you guys to shoot all the small ones and leave the big ones LOL. I don't have the paper work but think the kid said sector 4 but have never been there. If there is anyone that has been there and explain what goes on and what they have seen in there. I have hunted Mosquito and shot a big buck I have hunt Ravenna and seen alot but this will be my first time in there. I herd that they didn't start hunting untill 9 am. but I'm still lose sleep waiting for this.


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cranberry Kid....I am going Saturday too, sector 34. Hopefully you will push some big deer to us since we are neighbors!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunted(?????) shot at Plumbrook once about thirty years ago and that was enough. Loaded with deer being chased from one area (you have to stay within your assigned area) to another and kept moving all day. My buddy got the buck/doe permit and it took him 15 minutes standing still at a point to get an 8 point buck.
I got the doe permit and had to pass seven bucks until a doe trotted past me. By this time I had moved about 200 hundred feet which took me about 45minutes. We were dropped off in our zone at 9:15 and were waiting for pick up by 10:15. Sure hope the bow area is more challenging. Gun area was like rabbit hunting without dogs.
Good luck to everyone drawn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I have put in for that for the last 7 years and never been picked. I hope everyone has a good day and be safe, and save one for me I hope to hunt it someday.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

So how was the hunt.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

buckeyes1998 said:


> I herd that they didn't start hunting until 9 am.


You'll be posted right at, or just after sun up. It's a good hunt and you will enjoy yourself. Be at the gate and have your ID, and paperwork ready. Get yourself at least one 15.00 tag and a either sex tag for a buck. Be prepared for an all day hunt with everything you will need like extra clothing, food and water. After a short safety briefing you will be posted out to your area in military 2 1/2 ton trucks. They will drop you off, and you're hunting. They will drive around periodically for safety reason. If you tag out, drag your deer to the nearest road and when ever you are ready to leave, watch for the patrolling vehicle. They will pick you up and take you back to the station. Good luck.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get in there I have been waiting 8 years and I have less then 2 weeks to go. So I guess it isn't like Mosquito lake swamp then.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

buckeyes1998 said:


> Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get in there I have been waiting 8 years and I have less then 2 weeks to go. So I guess it isn't like Mosquito lake swamp then.


I haven't been in a swampy part yet. I am sure there is a wet spot or two in there. I just have encountered any yet.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

I shot a 170 inch buck in Mosquito 06 and was making the half mile drag out when I thought that I coulld make it across alittle swamp. That swamp turned in to being up to my legs. Now I had lacross boots on but that water was like 33 the outdoor temp was in the low 50's but my leg went num. I will be packing extra everything. Good luck this upcoming weekend


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Buckeyes1998, that's a nice deer. Mosquito has some bruisers running around. I'll be at Plumbrook on the 12th. Save me at least one big one!


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't worry I've seen an 18 point on cam at one spot I hunt so unless it is 12 point or more then I'm not shooting. I'm going there for meat and then hold that buck tag for him.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

buckeyes1998 said:


> Don't worry I've seen an 18 point on cam


What were the directions to your place again....... lol

I have two in the fridge, so I'll be looking for racks. Let us know how you do.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

So I don't have all the details but one of my high school friends sent me amessage on facebook. I guess he was a alt. at plumbrook this past sat. and he said it was ok they road hunted most of the day out of a s-10. When I get more details I will past them on.


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

My brother and cousin have a bow this weekend and I have ne in January. I know you can use tree stands for the bow hunt anyone know if you can use a ground blind?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Two guys went on 14 and seen a couple of deer. One guy had a deer go about 10 feet past him but it was the size of a small dog. They was in sector 34. Less then a we and I hope it cools off some.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

buckeyes1998 said:


> Two guys went on 14 and seen a couple of deer. One guy had a deer go about 10 feet past him but it was the size of a small dog. They was in sector 34. Less then a we and I hope it cools off some.


We get a two week cool down period (no hunting during the OH gun season). So they won't expect it when we go in lol


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Hunted Sat in Sector 2A, its on the N end of the facility, I guess its one of the best bow draws. Me and my partner took ground blinds not knowing what the tree situation would be, that was our first mistake. A climber would have been key. Actually a hang on with a climbing stick would be about ideal. 

Ill start by saying we got NO deer - real disappointing, and there were only 2 deer shot by archers out of 30 people.

I would guess that I saw 30 some deer, a lot were very small does or small bucks. I did see one bruiser and took a shot ~ 35-40 yds and hit a stick in the middle. There was so much short brush in this area that getting a ground shot is fairly difficult. The sectors are aprox 40-50 acres. We sat all day changing spots a couple times. About every hour one of us would sit and the other would walk. There were deer in our sector all day long and we always moved a half dozen or so each time we walked, just couldnt get a shot - either moving too quick or too far away. The big buck I took a shot at I stalked up on and got the shot, he was with a doe and wouldnt leave her. If we had guns we would have limited out easily. 

I would recommend to anyone who hunts plumbrook to stalk all day long, walk a little and look a lot. You will move a lot of deer out of the thick areas and a lot of times they arent sure what you are so they wont move far which will provide the gun hunters with some good shots. If you sit those deer will too, they are smart and all the deer we moved came out of thickets. 

When we checked out there were two bucks shot in the south end that were approaching 140 - 150 class, real thick, wide and typical 10 and 12. There are some huge racked deer in there, you just have to find them. The does are fairly small but plentiful. And you see lots of small bucks because most guys would rather wait and take one hunting some where else than waste there buck tag on a small one there.

Good luck, let me know if anyone wants some more details.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't worry if I leave u one u would be lucky. lol No I can't wait I will have to leave the house sat. morning at 2:00 am and just hope they don't change the weather again. Last fri. they was saying rain but I hope it is 50 and cloud almost perfect.


----------



## scubascott007 (Nov 16, 2009)

How was your hunt?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

First off let me tell u that the poeple were was great. Ok know were it started off at 7:20 when we hit the woods. Didn't see anything untill like 9:45 am. I seen a nice buck wright were I was sitting that moring but I was 200 yards plus away at this point . It walked within 150 yards then stepped into the woods. We put on 5 little drives and didn't see anything. AT 11 we ate lunch and sat untill noon. Once again I walk to the other end of the sector and put on a drive nothen. So my buddie was driving to me when this 8-10 point had came out in the same darn place so this time I ran 150 yards and got set up for my friend to come thur that area. I sat for 20 min. when I seen my buddie comeout and go back into the same place as soon as he step back in I could hear this buck start running. So I got ready for him to come busting out he ran out and stop. I would say he went 140 inch easy just site to see. I put it behind his shoulder and shot. He drop foward and got back up my next shot might have been a mile off because I was shaking so bad. He ran away with his tail tucked. Well I'm sad to say he ran into a different sector and then he was gone. When checking out I think that I saw him laying there with some one else. So from then untill 4 We didn't see a deer. At 4 they started letting fireworks off again in the no hunting zone. I moved up but I was still 100 yards away from 8 does that came across. I hit one doe then my buddie took a button buck and I hit a second a doe in the front shoulder. I came home with nothen but hit 3 deer. Now I shot 25 times before going so it was the gun it must have been me. I can't wait to get drawn again.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

buckeyes1998, we need to get you some buck fever pills lol.


----------

